# Playing around with the camera.



## Steve H (May 29, 2021)

Haven't had much time lately to grab the camera and go shoot something. But Thursday morning the moon was so bright in the sky. That I went back in the house and got the camera for a few shots.


----------



## Wurstmeister (May 29, 2021)

The way you took that photo with the white crater in the 7 o'clock position made the moon look like a very large cantaloupe floating in space.  
John


----------



## normanaj (May 29, 2021)

The resolution is fantastic in those pics.


----------



## Steve H (May 29, 2021)

normanaj said:


> The resolution is fantastic in those pics.



Thanks! It's not bad. Though in the winter they are better.


----------



## normanaj (May 29, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Though in the winter they are better.


 
Before this Winter I plan on upgrading to a newer telescope and camera.


----------



## SKade (May 29, 2021)

Nice shots. What was the setup and setting?


----------



## sandyut (May 29, 2021)

those are great shots!


----------



## Steve H (May 29, 2021)

SKade said:


> Nice shots. What was the setup and setting?



Nothing fancy with these. Nikon P900. My D7100 has a problem with the sensor. So I'm in the market for a new DSLR.


----------



## kilo charlie (May 29, 2021)

Here's one I took with my cell phone camera...


----------



## Steve H (May 29, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Here's one I took with my cell phone camera...
> 
> 
> View attachment 498002



Damn! I have always shunned cell phone pics. What are you using?


----------



## kilo charlie (May 29, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Damn! I have always shunned cell phone pics. What are you using?


Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra


----------



## MJB05615 (May 30, 2021)

Great pics from both.  The cell phone clarity is very impressive.


----------



## Steve H (May 30, 2021)

From this morning.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 30, 2021)

Nice pics Steve, I especially this mornings shoot - great detail, but wheres Ralph Kramdens' image? 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 30, 2021)

Nice shots Steve, the moon has been super clear the last few days

David


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (May 30, 2021)

WOW, Steve those shots are awesome my friend!

LIKE...

John


----------



## Steve H (May 30, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Nice shots Steve, the moon has been super clear the last few days
> 
> David


Thanks! The cooler it is. The clearer the moon. Though seeing your breath at the end of May is pushing it!!



Smokin' in AZ said:


> WOW, Steve those shots are awesome my friend!
> 
> LIKE...
> 
> John


Thanks John!


----------



## Steve H (May 30, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice pics Steve, I especially this mornings shoot - great detail, but wheres Ralph Kramdens' image?
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris! The honeymooners. Haven't thought about that show in god knows how long.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice pics Steve, I especially this mornings shoot - great detail,* but wheres Ralph Kramdens' image?*
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




"Bang---Zooom!!!!"

Great Pics Steve!!!
And Charlie too!

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 30, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Thanks! The cooler it is. The clearer the moon. Though seeing your breath at the end of May is pushing it!!



I know what you mean, its been way too cool for May here also , 

David


----------



## smokerjim (May 30, 2021)

nice pics Steve!


----------



## Steve H (May 30, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> "Bang---Zooom!!!!"
> 
> Great Pics Steve!!!
> And Charlie too!
> ...



lol! Thanks Bear!


----------



## Steve H (May 30, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> nice pics Steve!


Thanks Jim!


----------



## SKade (May 30, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Nothing fancy with these. Nikon P900. My D7100 has a problem with the sensor. So I'm in the market for a new DSLR.


Good to see a fellow Nikon user. Sorry about the sensor trouble. I know this weekend some people have the z5 on sale. I look at the new cameras every so often but I’m still shooting on my D90 from 2008. It cost me a bit getting it back in college but I think I’ve got a pretty good return on the investment.  Once again nice shots. You’ve got a good eye.


----------



## Steve H (May 31, 2021)

SKade said:


> Good to see a fellow Nikon user. Sorry about the sensor trouble. I know this weekend some people have the z5 on sale. I look at the new cameras every so often but I’m still shooting on my D90 from 2008. It cost me a bit getting it back in college but I think I’ve got a pretty good return on the investment.  Once again nice shots. You’ve got a good eye.



Thanks. I'm not too bent out of shape with the 7100 failing. It has had a ton of use. I've been looking at the Z line too since I've been thinking of downsizing a bit. I have a Olympus  EM10 Mark III which is a pretty decent mirrorless rig.


----------

